# Out of state hunts



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

If you can cape it out your self. Your taxidermist would be glad to teach you or there are many videos on you tube. Freeze the skin and with dry ice you can make it home with no problem just keep a eye on the skin. The antlers will have to be cut off with no brain tissue attached as many states you will drive through have laws on that for CWD. By doing this a plus is you can use your personal taxidermist which is huge.


----------



## midwestbowman (Nov 21, 2015)

You have a few days between skinning and getting it frozen before you start having problems with losing hair but getting it froze and on dry ice quickly is your best bet. I've always brought them home and had my taxidermist do the work. I know what kind of quality I'm gonna get that way and you wont have to worry about the shipping. Always take your camera and enjoy your time out there. I live in Ohio and hunt whitetails in Kansas, Nebraska, and Iowa. I'd take a week of hunting out west over a week hunting back home any year. Have fun out there and good luck!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

I have hunted out of state several times, and I would opt for bringing it home yourself. I shipped my whitetail rack and cape from North Dakota to Ohio and was a nervous wreck until it arrived!!! Have brought mine home ever since!

Horns


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

We take a small chest freezer put it in there and run generater or most motels will let you plug it somewhere If you keep it closed on the trip home it will keep well. But remember to always keep it dry melted ice water can cause problems


----------



## mrbb (Mar 16, 2016)

I have always brought mine home caped out, and had my taxidermist do my work, and save me the surprise of finding out what kind of work someone else really does??


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

Ive done it both ways .the shipping can get costly depending on what you are having done.


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Contact your local taxidermist and see what they say.


----------

